# possible austin texas competition



## cannon4747 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about hosting a competition in austin tx for quite a while now because i've been starving for a comp since the last one in houston this may. I'm considering sometime during winter break to have the competition so that school won't get in the way. I also think i may be able to get a venue pretty cheap from my church with plenty of room and good lighting. Near the church there are plenty of fast-food restaurants so I could see about getting a discount for bringing in 30+ people for lunch. If I get the venue as cheap as i'm hoping and get as many competitors as i'm hoping for I could get some good prizes too. I haven't looked into this very much because I want to see what the community's feedback would be before actually starting to pull things together. Just post whether you can make it or not, if you think that its a good idea to have a comp in austin, when your winter break is, etc. 

P.S. I've never done anything like this before so if you have any suggestions please post them.


----------



## bwronski (Oct 16, 2011)

I would definitely go, I live in the Houston area but I go to Texas State so Im in San Marcos. Depending of the date I would definitely go.


----------



## izovire (Oct 16, 2011)

If it's after the new year I might be able to go. 

Also, get in contact with a nearby delegate and also Anthony (is he still in TX?) for more info on organizing.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 16, 2011)

YES YES YES I'm 99% sure that I would go to a comp in Austin. Nov 26, Dec 24, and Jan 28 are the only Saturdays from November-January that I couldn't go. I'd be glad to judge everything except magic and mmagic.


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 16, 2011)

I would go


----------



## bwronski (Oct 16, 2011)

how many people do we have in the Austin area?


----------



## Bob (Oct 16, 2011)

Before you even consider this, make sure you read the guides on running a competition and that you can secure a delegate. If there's no delegate, there's no competition.


----------

